# Eliquid guide from the UK



## Silver (14/7/21)

Hi guys

Someone from eliquid.co.uk sent us an email asking us to link to their Eliquid guide

Here it is:
https://www.eliquid.co.uk/eliquid-guide/

I've had a quick look - and it looks like it may help some folk, especially the newer vapers.

(Thanks to Elijah from eliquid.co.uk )

Have a look

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (14/7/21)

Very good article @Silver and Elijah.
I do however think it can be tinkered with to resonate a little more closely with South African vapers?
The concept of 10ml bottles and shortfills will just confuse newer SA vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## anatemtyn (2/9/21)

Oh, that's nice. Thank you, dude! I am relatively new to vaping, and that article is beneficial for me. However, I don't really think people are still using 10ml bottles. I mean, that is too little amount of liquid, am I right? By the way, have you tried CBD e-liquids? Are they any good? I would like to try that, but a friend of mine told me it is overrated, and there is no point in smoking it. And the last question, which is the best e-liquids store online? I would like to buy the best possible liquids and have a large variety of those liquids.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/9/21)

Thanks for the article @Silver 

This would be useful for new vapers, apart from short-fills not being a thing in SA.

They do however perpetuate the myth about "quality " and "premium" vape juice. This is clearly for marketing reasons as can be seen from this quote from the article :

"Depending on the brand, product, *quality* etc, a bottle of e-liquid can cost anything from a couple of pounds up to £12+ a bottle for more *premium* brands".

inferior quality = a couple of pounds

quality + premium = up to 12 Pounds


----------

